# list the current konoha jounin in order of fighting ability



## Phoenix Zoro (Nov 1, 2009)

IMO

1. Kakashi Hatake
2. Might Guy
3. Yamato
4. Asuma Sarutobi
5. Neji Hyuga
6. Kurenai Yuhi
7. Shizune
8. Shikaku Nara
9. Choza Akimichi
10. Shibi Aburame
11. Inoichi Yamanaka
12. Genma
13. Ibiki
14. Ebisu

I think shikamaru is easily worthy of a jounin rank though and could be as high as neji on this list


----------



## Undead (Nov 1, 2009)

In my opinion, I would put 
Asuma above Yamato.


----------



## Shizune (Nov 1, 2009)

1. Kakashi
2. Gai
3. Kurenai
4. Shikaku, Inoichi and Chouza (I'm guessing they're all equal)
5. Baki and Anko (again, same level)
5. Neji and Shizune (I've got faith in Shizune)
6. Ebisu

Hope I didn't leave anyone out.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 1, 2009)

1 - Kakashi
2 - Gai
3 - Asuma
4 - Neji
5 - Yamato

Just doing top five, since well...everyone else sucks


----------



## dreamWalker8 (Nov 1, 2009)

1. Kakashi Hatake-Hokage canidate also been stated to be strongest Jounin in Leaf village.
2. Might Gai 
3. Yamato
4. Neji Hyuga
5. Asuma Sarutobi
6. Kurenai Yuhi
7. Choza Akimichi
8. Shikaku Nara


----------



## Kinjishi (Nov 1, 2009)

Kakashi
Gai
Asuma
Yamato

No one below them is relevant.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Nov 1, 2009)

Kakashi
Gai
Yomato
Asuma
Hiashi
Shikaku
Neji
Chouza
Kurenai
Inos dad


----------



## pilot_pen01 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mistukuni said:


> 1 - Kakashi
> 2 - Gai
> 3 - Asuma
> 4 - Neji
> ...



No way! Genma is one of the pimpest Jounin in Konoha.  Too bad he's only a special Jounin though, but he's more or less equal to Baki considering he battled him to a standstill during the chunin exams.    Aoba is pretty slick as well.

Actually, hurray to the other obsure Konoha jounins.


----------



## mastergimmy (Nov 7, 2009)

Did people forget hiashi? He replaces neji's spot anyday. Mine are:

1. Kakashi(Kage level stated)
2. Gai(Kakashi's rival and close to his level)
3. Shikaku(The only jounin commander in village and is even more intelligent than shikamaru)
4. Hiashi( head of clan? Databook scores not too bad)
5. Yamato(Has the first's abilities)
6. Asuma(Once in the twelve ninja gaurdians, experienced elite)
7. Shibi
8. Kurenai
9. Neji(still young but will be up there fast)
10. Ibiki/genma(Ibiki seems tough and genma fought on par with baki)


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 7, 2009)

Kakashi
Gai
Asuma
Yamato


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2009)

Isn't Asuma dead?


----------



## Death Note (Nov 7, 2009)

Cyphon said:


> Isn't Asuma dead?


 
Why is Genma alive?


----------



## Goobtachi (Nov 7, 2009)

1.kakashi
2.gai
3.yamato
4.asuma
5.kurenai
6.shikaku
7.anko
8.The others :basically fodders


----------



## iFructis (Nov 7, 2009)

1 - Kakashi
2 - Gai
3 - Asuma (if he was alive)
4 - Neji


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 7, 2009)

Death Note said:


> Why is Genma alive?



Genma is alive. He's right  on the bottom-right panel.


----------



## Highgoober (Nov 7, 2009)

Kakashi
Gai
Genma
Yamato

That's right.

With his cool intellect, ability to see through situations and being able to stalemate Baki(One of the top jonins in the sand) he's clearly uppet tier of the jonins. Also Yamato's mainly a support character, solo he isn't nearly as strong.


----------



## Watchman (Nov 7, 2009)

Death Note said:


> Why is Genma alive?



Because he's... never died? 

Kakashi
Gai
Asuma
Yamato


----------



## Koroshi (Nov 7, 2009)

Kakashi
Gai
Neji
Genma
Kurenai
The Rest.

Asuma is above every single one of them because he can stroke his beard.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2009)

Lots of Nara Shikaku underestimation in this thread. Dude is smarter than Shikamaru and is the head Jounin.

He is probably ranked quite highly.


----------



## Angoobo (Nov 7, 2009)

Shizazzle said:


> 1. Kakashi
> 2. Gai
> 3. Kurenai
> 4. Shikaku, Inoichi and Chouza (I'm guessing they're all equal)
> ...



Isn't Baki a Jonin from Suna??


----------



## Highgoober (Nov 7, 2009)

I can't believe some people actually think Neji is top tier of the whole of Konoha even though he only just became a jonin.


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2009)

Roka said:


> I can't believe some people actually think Neji is top tier of the whole of Konoha even though he only just became a jonin.



But Kaiten can block everything 


To be fair on one point though. I do consider Hiashi quite strong and it said Neji is pretty much the top Hyuuga at this point. So while his feats don't really show it, I do believe there is a pretty high implied strength.

I definitely wouldn't put him above Kakashi or Gai, but I really can't say exactly where he fits.


----------



## Highgoober (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd say below any of the strong well established jonin

i.e Kakashi, Gai, Yamato, Genma, Asuma, Kurenai

He needs more experience and to not get caught off guard by mizu bunshins to be top tier


----------



## Cyphon (Nov 7, 2009)

Roka said:


> I'd say below any of the strong well established jonin
> 
> i.e Kakashi, Gai, Yamato, Genma, Asuma, Kurenai
> 
> He needs more experience and to not get caught off guard by mizu bunshins to be top tier



Genma isn't really well established and Kurenai's only feat is getting thrashed. 

As for Neji getting caught, he was also able to escape and nin are caught off guard all the time.

Let us not forget Kakashi was trapped in the very same jutsu and couldn't escape. 

My gut agrees with you but I still feel the need to point these things out.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 7, 2009)

Roka said:


> I'd say below any of the strong well established jonin
> 
> i.e Kakashi, Gai, Yamato, Genma, Asuma, Kurenai



Kurenai and Genma?

Haven't seen anything from Genma, and Kurenai has Genjutsu, which may or may not work on Neji. Wouldn't really know since Neji hasn't faced any genjutsu opponents, to my knowledge.


----------



## timmysblood (Nov 7, 2009)

gai, kakashi, yamato

basicly the top 3


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 7, 2009)

Shikaku is the representative of the Konoha Jounin, so he is probably much better than given credit for. If he's anything like Shikamaru he'd be a notorious underachiever.
I'd say he's up there with the other elite jounin. 

I don't think Kurenai is one of the elite jounin though. Just because she hangs out with them doesn't make her one of them.

Neji... he's not significantly better than any of the other Konoha 11 except for the girls. He's probably jounin because he's so diligent in his duties and because he's the nephew of someone important (though he would never admit that's the reason).

I'm adding the special jounin to the list as well. The positions in the tiers are interchangeable. I'm disregarding Danzou for now since he's not really jounin anymore.

Tier 1:
Kakashi
Gai
Asuma
Shikaku
The ANBU captain at the Daimyo meeting

Tier 2:
Chouza
Inoichi
Hiashi
Yamato
Danzou's bodyguards
Kurenai
Anko
Ibiki

Tier 3:
Yugao
Shizune
Genma
Aoba
Raido
Ebisu
Neji


----------



## kry0n (Nov 8, 2009)

1- Gai
2- Kakashi
3- Yamato
4- Hiashi
5- Shikaku


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 8, 2009)

1.Kakashi
2.Gai
3.Yamato


Anyway, Naruto rapes them all.


----------



## Big Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

Kakashi
Gai
Yamato
Asuma
Kurenai
Shizune
Shikaku
Ino's father
Choji's father
Neji
Ten Ten
Rock Lee
Ebisu


----------



## hatakashi (Nov 8, 2009)

Kakashi= Obvious
Gai= well near kakashi level 
Yamato= anbu 
Asuma= skilled ninja

well this is my top 4


----------



## PainHyuuga (Nov 8, 2009)

Gai
Kakashi
Neji/Yamato
The rest got their jounin rank from a weetbix box promotion


----------

